# dog spreads his legs when he lays down?



## arizona (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok sooo my dog kodak when he lays down spreads his back legs. like a normal dog would lay but with his rear legs spread? What is that all about? ??


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

It's most comfortable for him? That would be my guess. My dogs sleep in all manner of undignified positions.

if it is abnormal, it may be a sign of discomfort in his hips/hind end. Have you had him examined by a vet? Does he lay like that every time, or only sometimes?

Otherwise, why do you care? I don't mean that in a confrontational way--if you're trying for obedience and want a "sphinx" position, I'd have better advice. I just feel like there needs to be some more info here for me to help.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

its called the Froggy position. mine lays like that too. its quite normal


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

My Smokey lays like that to. Sometime with both out sometime with one out.


----------



## arizona (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok thank god I thot there was something wrong and I was the only one lol.bit to answer your question he only does it sometimes


----------



## arizona (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh and mebully21.love that collar your dog has in the pic looks like the ones I make.vary nice!


----------



## angryrainbow (Jul 1, 2012)

Actually, laying like this means their hips are in good shape. It is when a dog is reluctant to exercise these.. erm, positions.. That you should be worried about their hips, as a dog with dysplasia would be in lots of pain trying to lay like this.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

"its called the Froggy position" love this scientific terminology here....


----------

